# 720 Z-24 Dash Alternator light flashing on momentarily when I use the turn signal



## battlecat (Nov 21, 2015)

MY 720 with Z-24 engine just started doing this: The alternator light flashes on momentarily when I use the turn signal. I believe this might be a ground problem. Does anyone know the location of the ground that might be at fault?


----------

